# My Slant family is complete :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

What an exciting day







Actually my new Slant PFS arrived yesterday but the mail lady left a note instead of the slingshot.







It was worth the drive into town to pick it up.







Any package with HU on it gets my attention. Yes I have been waiting for this little cuttie. I got a few clues that it was being made but I was not entirely sure. When Mark alerted me I had a package coming my way my hopes were up







I am already the proud owner of the other three variations of this design. I let my desire for a PFS be clearly known. It worked








As a designer of my own slingshots I have gained a great understanding of the trails and tribulations of slingshot frame design. When I saw the original Slant my hart went all pitter patter. She is a finely crafted work of art and I am seriously taken by her strength and beauty. Seems like Mark considered every aspect of the design and executed it flawlessly. I had to have one. I have never regretted that decision. What a surprise it was to see the other variants come out. The TTF is so awesome! So is the OTT competition model. The coolest aspect of the designs for me is the way Mark used the same elements to tie them all together as a family group but made them to scales that work perfectly for each design. All four frames let the pinky drop in if you want it to. Multiple grip styles work on all of them. All go right or left hand hold. All the details that make them so much more than a simple board cut design.
The PFS is sure to please any PFS fan it has a fork gap of .480" so you can use it for an official competition where .500" is usually the rule I have seen most often. She has a nice radius on the shooter side for a comfortable pinch grip yet is flat enough for a finger hook thumb brace hold. Shoot her FTH or sideways








The fork tips are just tad under an inch wide so a powerful pickle she be.







Overall she is approximately 2.500" by 4" fits in my shirt pocket nicely. I have already said it before but I love the satin anodize finish on the frame grippe and so sexy and stealthy







Guess I could go on and on I just love all the fine details. I think Mark Seljan is an amazing designer. Also I would like to thank Mark publicly for this awesome little Shooter. Thank You Mark







Here are some pictures hope you enjoy them. The last photo show the difference between a competition legal PFS and my Tiny Turtle which is over the .500" Gap rule. Also I like to have a pic of one of my frames with Marks







I am so happy to have a complete set of Seljan Slant frames. Made my day







If you want more info on Marks work you can see them on his website here http://www.seljanslingshots.com/


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool BATMAN shooter


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

What a happy family!!! 
I envy you (friendly envy of course  ).
Thank you for sharing and for the nice review that surely makes Mark smiling


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice collection Randy !


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats a nice pfs there.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great collection indeed!!

Cheers!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations on the new addition! You've got me checking on availability now. Thanks for the nice review. Have fun!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a TOP QUALITY collection!!!!

The dilemma of that is what slingshot to pick for shooting!! I wouldn't mind to have that problem 

Hope everything's fine, dear sir!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Still drooling over your custom Tiny Turtle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much Randy!

You wrote a wonderfully detailed description of the Slant family. It is very exciting to see them through your observations and impressions.

I know you do a lot of live modeling for your slingshots and let them interactively grow into a specific shape. Your organic handling of templates is amazing and I still look back the specific video of yours where you show the decision making progress while using existing templates as input. My process is managed in a virtual environment, but nothing is more important than getting to a physical result. When I saw your superb Tiny Turtle and the Slant PFS beside each other I'm amazed by the pair of examples of creative workflow.

Thank you Randy and thanks for all the kind comments!

Have a nice day,

Mark


----------

